# Meet Geets



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

It took me awhile to post Razzle's picture know it's time to post Geets. It's not the best picture, yellow eyes. I think I fixed it in my camera. It's hard to take pictures of black cats. But he's a good kitty. Not as great as Razzle but I love him so. He even let me put a Santa suit layed on him. I was shocked. Geets will be 16 years old on the 23rd of March. Happy birthday Geets. I've had him since he was 5 weeks old. I just couldn't wait till he was 8 weeks old to get him. Geets and Razzle are great buddies. They love each other so much. Razzle has been the father and Geets the son. Razzle even saved Geets from a mean cat that tried to attack him but Razzle attacked that cat and saved Geets. Just too cute that Razzle did that for Geets even though Razzle thought Geets a pain in the butt sometimes, but Razzle loves Geets. I saved Geets from certain death when my exhusband's girlfried's cat had kittens. My daughter told me they were going to kill the kittens when they were born. I told her to tell them I would take a kitten that was black. So you see Geets you should love me for saving your life, but no, he's a brat sometimes. He bites me, but I love him anyway. It gives me great pleasure when Razzle and Geets play fight. So cute. I love my Geets. God I have had him for 16 years. The only thing is he has kidney failure and a heart murmur and Razzle has kidney failure, so hard to deal with. But Geets is the one who greets me at the door even if it is because he wants food. I know he loves me and I love him. Geets is the one who comes on my lap. Razzle not much. Geets loves me and I love him.

Kathy


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't see any picture... :?


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I'll try to submit his picture again.

Kathy


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

AWE! He's cute! Right where I would expect any black cat to be. Smack in the middle of trouble!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Geets has exactly the same birthday as my boyfriend, but he is definitely a lot more handsome than my BF


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a cutie, right there in a cabinet surveying the situation.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

Handsome dude surveying the territory!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi cutie!!


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

He is a good kitty. I used to complain about him. It was because he'd wake me up at 6 am, but now it's 8 am. Other than that he's a good kitty. He doesn't cause any problems so i can't complain about him. I keep comparing him to Razzle. Razzle has no comparisons. I love you Geets. Love you always.

Kathy


----------



## ColoredPencils (Apr 23, 2012)

He looks like a big boy, haha. And they wake you up because they love you and can't wait to see you again!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Aww he is pretty! Mine wakes me at 6am or earlier - EVEN on the weekends!!


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

There has been a nightly visitor for years now. Name is Kermit and he has always slept on the foot of our bed but for some reason he would always come up and wake the wife at 3am. Not for feeding but just so that she would then nudge me awake and he would come over to me. Actually as a kitten I think she tossed him but this has never been proven as I am a sound sound sleeper.

We kinda figured out that she never petted him at this hour, so he learned that by waking her, he would get me awake. Then, I would let him sleep up by me under my arm. But why always 3am? we could never figure that out, just accepted that he had an inner clock or could read the clock radio. Our normal get up time had always been about 7am. Hmmm.

Then after a few years it seemed he wouldn't bother waking her, he just came to me and I would pet and stroke him a bit and fall back asleep. After an hour or so he would leave. Now it is happening at 4am. I was wondering about the change in time and then I realized that we had switched to DST and no one told him.....so it is still 3am to him so he can't be reading the clock radio. Back to the inner clock I guess.

I always figured that as a kitten he needed companionship in the middle of the night. He was born in our house, never had trauma other than CC would maul him till he got big enough to defend himself but we took care of that by declaring the bed 'Sanctuary' and both of them knew it was a 'safe' zone. CC could get swatted for not respecting this rule. And Kermit could outrun CC to the safe zone.


----------

